# Can hedgehogs see infrared?



## PinkHedgehog

Like would I have to get a infra red heat lamp?


----------



## cardiologineer

For lighting you just need some form of light on a consistent schedule during the day and off at night. like I just use a desk lamp that I no longer use by her cage with a timer set for it to go on at 6:30am and off at 7:30pm. 
As for heat, the best option is a Ceramic heat emitter (CHE). It only gives off heat, not light. Infrared can bother some hedgehogs at night. Better not to risk it. 
There are stickies in some of the forums with heat and lighting options.
You can also read a lot about them in the free ebook LizardGirl has written. You can find a link to it in her forum signature.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Here's the book link - http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files ... index.html I definitely recommend you check it out, I think you'll find it answers a lot of questions you have about hedgehog care.


----------



## Shell

I can honestly say Percy hated the infrared light bulb. He wouldn't come out at night to eat or wheel, so we tossed that idea right away.


----------



## LizardGirl

Are you talking about a "fake infrared" red light bulb, or an actual infrared light? Real infrared light is invisible, you wouldn't be able to see it. If you're talking about one of those "night" red bulbs like for reptiles, yeah, it's visible light just like any other and will prevent a hedgie from coming out all the same.


----------



## Shell

Oh Lizzardgirl, I didn't know there was an invisible red light heater until yesterday. I thought she meant the red light bulb. Do you think red light heaters are safer to use than the oilfilled radiator heater?


----------



## LizardGirl

"Red light" bulbs are usually literally just a light bulb with red tinted glass, so they aren't nearly as efficient as a CHE which is giving off heat exclusively. They're better as a less offensive light source for those that like to watch their nocturnal animals at night and don't want to bother them as much as with a straight light bulb. Obviously, some hedgies don't get that they're supposed to not mind them. 

Actual infrared lights aren't used as heaters, they're usually used for nightvision products or electronics. (like the remote to your tv... that little light on the front that you point at the tv? When you press a button on there, you can't see it, but it's lighting up to communicate with your tv...)


----------



## Shell

Sorry, should have been more specific. I meant these infrared heaters. I'm not sure if these would bother the hedgy's since they glow a very small light, and was wondering if these would be safer than an oil filled heater.
http://reviews.canadiantire.ca/9045/043 ... eviews.htm


----------



## LizardGirl

Sheesh, sorry for the wait, I left this tab open to not forget to reply to it, and guess what I forgot. :lol:

I don't actually know much about the infrared quartz heaters except that they're really expensive. They look like they are sometimes lower wattage than other ceramic or oil filled heaters, but some are just as high. That just means they'd be giving off less heat, though. IMO they look like a toaster oven with no "oven" part! Just those bars that glow when they're hot. I'd say they're probably not as efficient because they're not converting that energy into just heat, but heat and light as well.


----------



## Shell

I missed your post too, so no worrie's.  
I checked more into infrared heaters, and you're right. No good for heating a room for a hedgy, and they cost alot to run. Not to mention, they do look like a toaster oven. LOL


----------

